

Nvidia responds to Linus - asto
http://www.engadget.com/2012/06/19/nvidia-responds-to-linus-torvalds-critique-supporting-linux-i/

======
asto
Posted the wrong link. My mistake! The original has been posted and discussed
at <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4132931>

